
FMacVim: Yet another Vim "distribution" (MacVim + plugins + configs) but simpler - fbeeper
https://github.com/fbeeper/fMacVim
======
Hates_
I've found Vundle to be an easier way of managing plugins compared to
Pathogen:

<https://github.com/gmarik/vundle>

~~~
johncoltrane
Which is no surprise because pathogen is not "a way of managing plugins".

------
samuel1604
no offense but when i see a commit msg with "initial upload! I don't know if
this works :P" I am kind of scared to install this on my laptop.

------
johncoltrane
Yet another Vim "distro" for the lazy teenager who wants to jump on the
bandwagon without any commitment.

